# ***RBO First Annual Big 40 3-D Shoot April 16 &17***



## passthru24 (Mar 3, 2011)

This will be the biggest event we've put on, 2 days of fun and fellowship not to mention the food. April 16th and 17th. All kinds of giveways like Darton Bow,Sword Sights,Goldtip Arrows and more,,,,Shoot all in one day or 20 one day and 20 the next day. I know this is up early but we want to make sure everyone has plenty of time to plan. For more info call Scott 678-378-0816 or look below. 



RBO’S FIRST ANNUAL BIG 40 3D SHOUT OUT

Come join us on Apr. 16-17 for a fun filled weekend of killing foam. We will have a 40 target 3d course set up to test your skills. You can shoot all 40 targets in one day or split them up or just shoot 20 targets if you can’t handle the pressure.

We will also have  our  popular  long distance shoot and card shoot setup , payback is half the pot.

If you sign up to shoot all 40 targets, you will receive a ticket to be entered into a drawing to WIN A DARTON  BOW, SWORD SIGHT OR DOZEN G/T’S
For every $5 you spend in the long distance shoot or card shoot you will also receive a ticket to be entered into the drawing.
Open Money - $35 50% Payback 
Open Trophy - $25 Trophy – Max. 45yrds
Hunter - $25 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer– Max. 40yrds. 
Women’s Hunter - $25 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. 
Bow Novice - $25 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max. 30yrds
Traditional - $25 Trophy – Max. 25yrds
Young Adult - $25 Trophy – Ages 15 to 17 – Max. 40yrds. 
Youth - $25 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds
Sr. Eagle - $15 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.

CONTACT SCOTT AT 678-378-0816 FOR MORE INFO


----------



## hound dog (Mar 3, 2011)

Man that sounds like a good time. The wife and I should be there and I'm sure some of the RAC crew will make it. O the wife said get the spare room ready so we can crash Sat. night.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, I can tell you now saturday night is going to be a blast.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 4, 2011)

This will be one of the biggest blow shoots of the year from RBO, and I hope everyone will come out and enjoy the weekend with us. Saturday nite going to be a blast also and I hope someone plans on cooking  I know what killitgrillit will be doing ,,,,,


----------



## duck-n-deer (Mar 5, 2011)

Why ya giving my bow away ... told ya was gonna pay ya lol.  Guess I'll have to hunt yur birds that weekend . Will try to take vac and make both days


----------



## duck-n-deer (Mar 5, 2011)

BTW can I borrow a bow


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds like fun.  Can we pitch a tent?


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hunterrs said:


> Sounds like fun.  Can we pitch a tent?



Yep you can stay as long as you like,,,, Just bring or own food and drinks,,,


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 6, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Yep you can stay as long as you like,,,, Just bring or own food and drinks,,,



If you ever get tired of rescuing cats you can be a comedian funny guy.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 6, 2011)

Hunterrs said:


> If you ever get tired of rescuing cats you can be a comedian funny guy.



Hunterrs, thats to risky for him, he normally just helps little old ladies across the street.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 7, 2011)

Man I have a feeling this is a weekend that no one is going to Miss!! Should be the best 3d shoot to date RBO will ever put on!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 7, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Man I have a feeling this is a weekend that no one is going to Miss!! Should be the best 3d shoot to date RBO will ever put on!!



I hope I can remember it when it's over.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 7, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> I hope I can remember it when it's over.



Remember we have to be ready the next day , I may have to put you on a limit  Ok maybe not DJ staying in shop floor again ?


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 7, 2011)

I think this is going to be a good weekend where good times, good friends and good food are going to be made. This might turn into the archey woodstock of heard county


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 9, 2011)

Theirs going to be so much given away that Sunday that everyone is going to want to be there. Bows,Arrows,Sights and so much more. This weekend could be the start of something every year,,,can't wait


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 9, 2011)

not sure if we can come both days .. Can we just shoot one of those days ?


----------



## hound dog (Mar 9, 2011)

elsberryshooter said:


> not sure if we can come both days .. Can we just shoot one of those days ?



Yes you can.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 9, 2011)

elsberryshooter said:


> not sure if we can come both days .. Can we just shoot one of those days ?



Sure, you can shoot one day or both days,,,But all the stuff will be given away on Sundy but you don't have to be present to win alot ot it.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 9, 2011)

Can I shoot 40 both days?


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 9, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Can I shoot 40 both days?



Yep,,,you can do whatever you want


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 9, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Can I shoot 40 both days?



I don't know, can ya.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 9, 2011)

Yall sell arrows may need about 38 so I can get through it.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 9, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> I don't know, can ya.





passthru24 said:


> Yep,,,you can do whatever you want



Boss man said I could.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 10, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Remember we have to be ready the next day , I may have to put you on a limit  Ok maybe not DJ staying in shop floor again ?




That shop floor does sleep mighty nice!! But my hotel room at casa de Scott slept alot better


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 10, 2011)

Might need to have our quarterly meeting sat night also!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 11, 2011)

too bad its the same weekend as state spring turkey....


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 11, 2011)

I've heard rumors that there might be a couple, one night out bowfishing expeditions given away also.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 11, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> I've heard rumors that there might be a couple, one night out bowfishing expeditions given away also.



I won one of them. You just don't know it yet.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 12, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> I've heard rumors that there might be a couple, one night out bowfishing expeditions given away also.



What have I told you about starting rumors... WAIT it may not be a rumor


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 15, 2011)

thompsonsz71 said:


> too bad its the same weekend as state spring turkey....



Turkey season is open on March 26,,,not sure if I follow you!!


----------



## badcompany (Mar 16, 2011)

Sounds like it will be a great time. Im not sure if I will do all in one day or split it up just yet. Heck, I might even camp out with some of the guys. If I do that I better shoot all 40 on Saturday cause I dont think shooting Sunday would be a good idea.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 16, 2011)

badcompany said:


> Sounds like it will be a great time. Im not sure if I will do all in one day or split it up just yet. Heck, I might even camp out with some of the guys. If I do that I better shoot all 40 on Saturday cause I dont think shooting Sunday would be a good idea.



Let me know if you want to camp out I'll bring the big four room tent.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 21, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Let me know if you want to camp out I'll bring the big four room tent.



Let me know so I can save ya'll a spot by the  fire,,, Hope to have a big crowd,


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 23, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Let me know so I can save ya'll a spot by the  fire,,, Hope to have a big crowd,



not to close though we dont want our little buddy to catch fire!


----------



## braves0624 (Mar 23, 2011)

Im sleeping on the couch in the house. Y'all can bring all the tents u want!!!


----------



## melinda hawk (Mar 23, 2011)

looking forward to it. the kids are wanting to camp out but i told them the swamp monster will get them.  shure hope it doesn't rain none.  hey it would be nice if some people can do some picking on there guitars


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 24, 2011)

melinda hawk said:


> looking forward to it. the kids are wanting to camp out but i told them the swamp monster will get them.  shure hope it doesn't rain none.  hey it would be nice if some people can do some picking on there guitars



Hey if anyone wants to pick a little bring it on I am sure everybody would enjoy that!


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 24, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Hey if anyone wants to pick a little bring it on I am sure everybody would enjoy that!



Yea and maybe I'll do some singing to...


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 24, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Yea and maybe I'll do some singing to...



oh lawd if thats gonna happen cancel the pickin


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 29, 2011)

Its getting closer to The Big 40


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 29, 2011)

I can't wait for saturday night


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 30, 2011)

April 16 & 17 will be the time of your life,,If anyone wants to camp out, grill out, pick and play music then just head this way. Man can't wait till then,,,,


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 31, 2011)

YEE HAWWWWW just 15 more days and the fun begins...


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 1, 2011)

I hear the weather is going to be severe clear according to our local weather rep the NUGE


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 1, 2011)

Got the iron buck ready today, took a few shots at it myself, gonna be a good time ya'll


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 2, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> Got the iron buck ready today, took a few shots at it myself, gonna be a good time ya'll



Yea Iron buck is ready,,,and trust me he can take an arrow pretty good, since I'm the first one to ding the iron buck,,,lol,,,I should get some kinda prize, right? Well all I got was a busted arrow  killitgrillit it was your fault  I'll get him next time


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 3, 2011)

This coming Sunday we all go to RAC for a great Sunday of shooting,,Then the following weekend the big 2day shoot at RBO,,,Yeee Hawww


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 3, 2011)

Cant wait tell the big 40 shoot, we will be there with bells on. We are trying to get some sleeping arangements figured out , but we will probably be tent camping after the 6:00 o clock get together!!!!!!!!!!!   :yeah


----------



## badcompany (Apr 3, 2011)

Cant wait to have this shoot. It just keeps sounding better and better. Hope everyone can come out and make this a great event.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 4, 2011)

Man I dont know whats gonna be more fun the get togther sat night or the 2 days of shooting!


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope they both are a blast,,,the shooting and the Sat. nite get together. I just hope everyone feels like shooting on Sunday,,,


----------



## badcompany (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## hound dog (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 5, 2011)

Got a bunch more stuff in the mail today that we will be giving away


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 5, 2011)

badcompany said:


>



Are you trying to say you may be shooting something different this time,,,,,,Don't know how the targets will stand up to that style shooting,,,


----------



## badcompany (Apr 5, 2011)

them is some rapid fire pistols right there


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 7, 2011)

Started getting things togethor for next weekend, oh it gonna be good


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 7, 2011)

I think sat. night and the shoot are going to be one to remember!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 7, 2011)

I hope I'll remember Sat night.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 7, 2011)

Can we play hide and seek.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 8, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Can we play hide and seek.



Yeah you go ahead and hide and wait for us to look for you


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 8, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Yeah you go ahead and hide and wait for us to look for you



Yea, we are going to play that nite,,,,,,and tag you are it,,,


----------



## hound dog (Apr 8, 2011)

O we can take someone Snipe hunting. If there is anyone that has not been Snipe hunting it is a blast just let us know and we will hook you up.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 8, 2011)

I know some people that would love to go snipe hunting,,,,


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 8, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> I know some people that would love to go snipe hunting,,,,[/QU
> 
> 
> you just can't get enough of it can ya?????????


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks like Sat. night is going to be a big event, there's plenty of places to pitch a tent and we will have the grill ready for anybody that wants to cook some food, lookin like this is going to be a big get togethor/party for all are 3d friends.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh and we got the balloon shoot and iron buck ready today, as well as  the long distance shoot, these could get interesting Sat. night


----------



## melinda hawk (Apr 9, 2011)

man i can't wait.  almost got my darton ready. took me forever to get use to the grip.  now if i can just find a place to leave the kids sat. night


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 9, 2011)

I'am gonna start gathering firewood for the sat. night campfire tomorrow, now who is going to bring the banjo????


----------



## beretta19 (Apr 10, 2011)

Are you offering family rates? If so what will they be?


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 10, 2011)

beretta19 said:


> Are you offering family rates? If so what will they be?



We are trying to get that together now,,,If everyone in family is shooting for fun we may just come up with a family price...Keep an eye out on here for our New Post about the shoot and it should have more details.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 11, 2011)

Well its that week only 5 more days till the shoot will be here. I sure hope to see all the usual faces as well as a bunch of new ones.


----------



## Bootlegger (Apr 11, 2011)

If its as fun as everyone thinks it will be, we may not want to leave. I am looking forward to some good shooting and some good times.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 11, 2011)

Bootlegger said:


> If its as fun as everyone thinks it will be, we may not want to leave. I am looking forward to some good shooting and some good times.



We see you there. Little Buddy.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 12, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Yea and maybe I'll do some singing to...



Don't you worry about the singin' part...I got that covered....  shoot, the wife and girls are going to the beach for spring break.....I might need a room in that 4 room tent Jody!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 12, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> Don't you worry about the singin' part...I got that covered....  shoot, the wife and girls are going to the beach for spring break.....I might need a room in that 4 room tent Jody!



Do you snore?


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 12, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Do you snore?



Absolutely not!!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 13, 2011)

after a few of  I don't think anyone  will notice anyone snoring


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 13, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Do you snore?



I do


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 14, 2011)

WE are excited .... only 2 more days till HISTORY will be made !!  Make sure everyone brings there Video camera's  cause we might have to use !!!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 14, 2011)

elsberryshooter said:


> WE are excited .... only 2 more days till HISTORY will be made !!  Make sure everyone brings there Video camera's  cause we might have to use !!!!



I can not be held responsible for anything that happens after 5pm saturday night and as joe nichols says, tequila makes them clothes fall off.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 14, 2011)

elsberryshooter said:


> WE are excited .... only 2 more days till HISTORY will be made !!  Make sure everyone brings there Video camera's  cause we might have to use !!!!



I think your right elsberry, this shoot and get together just might make history  Not sure this many shooters have got together for just a good ole time like Sat. nite will be, ever. Can't wait to see everyone and enjoy each others company ,,,


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 14, 2011)

The weather this weekend is going to be great   ONE MORE DAY !!!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 15, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> I can not be held responsible for anything that happens after 5pm saturday night and as joe nichols says, tequila makes Scott's clothes fall off.



I dont know if he wanted you telling everyone that.


----------



## badcompany (Apr 15, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> I think your right elsberry, this shoot and get together just might make history



We are not exactly sure what kind of history yet. Could be like the invention of electricity history, or might be watergate history  See everyone in the morning.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 15, 2011)

hound dog said:


> O we can take someone Snipe hunting. If there is anyone that has not been Snipe hunting it is a blast just let us know and we will hook you up.



Better be careful and not get got Ga regs for 2010-2011 say they are out of season
SnipeNov. 15–Feb. 28; Daily Limit: 8. 

Here is a picture of one so you are sure you are shooting the right thing


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 15, 2011)

Iron buck shoot off will be at 1pm sat and sun.


----------



## badcompany (Apr 15, 2011)

should be there around 8:00 - 8:30 in the morning


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 15, 2011)

Rain should be gone by 3 or4am and the sun should come out tomorrow and start to dry things out, may be alittle muddy in the morning but hopefully it will dry quickly. Two great ranges set just waiting on everyone,,Come on Sat. morning,, and Sat. nite,,,,OHHHH YEAAA


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 15, 2011)

What is happening Saturday night?


----------

